# Oral Ivermectin paste for furmites?



## forBonnie (Nov 25, 2013)

Does anyone know what the dosage is for oral paste ivermectin? I was out of town with my bun a while ago and unexpectedly ran out of hay. We found a feed store but they only sold bales which were way more than we needed. They said we can fill a grocery bag with hay and take it for free, so we happily did. 

A few weeks later, our rats got lice (they are given a little hay to dig in) and now I'm noticing classic signs of furmites in one of my rabbits on her shoulders. We treated our rats with a rice sized dosage of ivermectin paste once a week for 4 weeks along with dawn dishsoap baths to sit and soak with the soap in their fur for 5 minutes, and covering everything with diatomaceous earth and in their fur, and regular full cage cleanings to try to sanitize everything. I've used the DE in the rabbit's fur and hay (it's safe to eat), but have seen no improvements. I have read that the paste can be given orally for rabbits as well, and I have plenty left over from the rats.:foreheadsmack:

Does anyone know how much can be given to rabbits to treat furmites? I read also a rice sized amount, but if that is the same size used for rats, I don't think that will be enough for a 5lb rabbit. But I certainly don't want them to overdose. Can anyone help? Thank you!!


----------



## majorv (Nov 25, 2013)

I've read that many breeders typically use a pea size amount of the paste for their rabbits. We use the liquid ivermectin and it's much easier to dose the correct amount orally using a syringe.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 25, 2013)

Just ensure your rabbit doesn't fall into the category of one of the types of rabbits Ivermectin is toxic for.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 25, 2013)

I much rather revolution (selamectin) for fur mites. This needs to be obtained from a vet though but within two doses sometimes even one they are gone. With ivermectin depending on the level of infestation 2-4 dosings every two weeks may be necessary. A lot of people say pea sized amount for the paste but I don't trust that at all. For my tans (4-5lbs) we do ivermectin 1% 0.1cc by mouth once every two weeks.


----------



## JBun (Nov 25, 2013)

The liquid is much better to get an accurate dosage with. The paste is intended for large animals and may not have a consistent dosage throughout the tube. I have read of people overdosing their rabbits using the paste. And like watermelons mentioned certain rabbits and breeds(ones with dutch genetics and blue eyed whites) can be sensitive to ivermectin and it can have a toxic effect with them. So Revolution would probably be a safer choice. You also need to be cautious about using DE with rabbits. Inhalation could possibly cause lung damage.

If you decide to use ivermectin, it's important to ensure accurate dosage.
http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Anti_parasitics/safe_antiparasitic.htm
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Parasitic/furmite/fur_mite.htm


----------



## missyscove (Nov 25, 2013)

Talk to your vet about getting a prescription for Revolution (selamectin). Typically one dose does the trick and you're likely not looking at more than about $15 for a single dose. It does require a prescription but if your vet has seen your rabbit before they may prescribe it for your rabbit without an actual exam. They should also have ivermectin on hand that they can more accurately dose for a small animal. 

Using ivermectin formulated for large animals (or any drug) off label (that is in any species and/or for any use not specifically described on the label) without the direct supervision of a veterinarian is actually illegal in the United States. People incorrectly dosing their dogs with large animal ivermectin as a heart worm preventative has been associated with overdose and is suspected in the developing resistance to ivermectin.


----------

